# EPlus Success Stories?



## Wally3433 (Jan 3, 2014)

Please post your success stories on using Eplus.  Curious to know if this is helping those that like to Retrade (myself being one of them).

I just purchased it for a reservation for May 2014 in St. Kitts and was hoping to upgrade to a 3 Bedroom unit during the same week.  Might be ambitious, but I figured I would give it a try.

I guess it wouldn't hurt to hear some #FAIL stories as well, where you purchased EPlus, checked three times a day for months and found nothing.

Thanks!


----------



## tiel (Jan 4, 2014)

We belong to the Marriott DC program, so retrading is free to us...but just last night I was able to get a 3-bdrm uptrade from a 2-bdrm at Grand Chateau, based a 1-bdrm Grande Vista relinquishment.  Worked perfectly for us!


----------



## Wally3433 (Jan 13, 2014)

Nice job Tiel.

I paid the $49 a couple weeks ago on my 2 Bedroom St. Kitts Garden View, but there has not been ANY available St. Kitts rooms for the whole YEAR yet.

Something doesn't smell right.


----------



## MabelP (Jan 13, 2014)

Tiel,

Did you have to call in or were you able to regrade online?

Thanks,
MabelP


----------



## oceanvps (Jan 13, 2014)

I paid the trade fee on a 1 bedroom Marriott Kauai Beach Club New Years weeks so that I can try all year (and expect to have to.....) until closer in and maybe I'll be able to trade for a 2 bedroom, or an Friday/Saturday check-in rather than the Sunday we have - also keeping my eye out for the Marriott Waiohai on Kauai as well as another retrade want


----------



## TSPam (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi,
We purchased e-plus in August of 2013 when I exchanged a CI studio at Blackcomb for a studio at Marriott's Harbour lake in Orlando for New Years, 2013.
On November 24th, 3013 I was able to retrade for the much bigger studio at M Grande Vista.

On Dec 4th I was able to retrade for a 2 bedroom at Harbour Lake.

We were very happy.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 21, 2014)

I add E-Plus to every exchange unless I am fairly certain I am not going to want to change or uptrade to a larger unit or better date. It is not uncommon for me to use at least 2 of the retrades.

If you have an exchange that does not have E-plus and you need to retrade potentially more than once, call and cancel the exchange rather than retrading. You can add E-plus to a replacement week.


----------



## Wally3433 (Jan 31, 2014)

I am not having a good experience at all.  I traded a one bedroom Aruba SC for a two bedroom St. Kitts. Both units were in May of 2014. Got the Eplus and have been checking daily to try to get a 3 bedroom in St. Kitts.  

I have yet to see ANY availability in St. Kitts for the whole year.   Not one friggin week - nothing!   I see moderate availability in Aruba (I have been looking there, as a reference), but zero two bedroom or one bedroom units - all studios.  A few one bedrooms at La Cabana.

I get the feeling the exchange is going against my reliquished Aruba SC one bedroom, not the awarded two bedroom St. Kitts.

I have only been at it for three weeks, so maybe I am just going through the early discouragement phase.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 31, 2014)

Wally3433 said:


> I get the feeling the exchange is going against my reliquished Aruba SC one bedroom, not the awarded two bedroom St. Kitts.



Your feeling is correct. Retrades use the same power as the original deposit. You are not going to pick up the trading power of what you exchange into. It has always been this way. E-plus is just an up front fee deal to make future retrades cheaper but it did not change the trading power fundamentals of the retrade.


----------



## Wally3433 (Jan 31, 2014)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Your feeling is correct. Retrades use the same power as the original deposit. You are not going to pick up the trading power of what you exchange into. It has always been this way. E-plus is just an up front fee deal to make future retrades cheaper but it did not change the trading power fundamentals of the retrade.



That doesn't make sense.  My original unit is GONE - it doesn't exist (assuming Interval is doing it's profitable duties) - why would they actually have an employee program their website to purposely look for trades against something that doesn't exist.  It wouldn't surprise me if they just value an Eplus retrade just like an Accomodation Certificate, with maybe just one little extra helping of bullcrap.

I guess that's just another Interval ankle grabber.

No worries, I"ll have my Karma is a Bitch robot work on this case if things don't work out for me.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 31, 2014)

Wally3433 said:


> That doesn't make sense.  My original unit is GONE - it doesn't exist (assuming Interval is doing it's profitable duties) - why would they actually have an employee program their website to purposely look for trades against something that doesn't exist.  It wouldn't surprise me if they just value an Eplus retrade just like an Accomodation Certificate, with maybe just one little extra helping of bullcrap.
> 
> I guess that's just another Interval ankle grabber.
> 
> No worries, I"ll have my Karma is a Bitch robot work on this case if things don't work out for me.



I have to disagree wholeheartedly. Your deposit does exist but it belongs to II. It exists just as much as the moment right after your deposit was confirmed. Whether you exchange one time or one hundred times doesn't change the value of what you gave to II. That deposit trading power is completely locked in and remains with every single retrade. I know this for a fact. They by no means value the retrade like an AC.

Allowing members to gain trading power by retrading would give them something they didn't pay for and would also devalue those that have powerful traders. I could take my lowest rated resort studio and by the 4th exchange or sooner I could have a unit that is nearly impossible to trade into, like Marriott's Crystal Shores. Paying $49 to gain something worth $1,000-$3,000 would not make good sense.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 31, 2014)

Wally3433 said:


> I am not having a good experience at all.  I traded a one bedroom Aruba SC for a two bedroom St. Kitts. Both units were in May of 2014. Got the Eplus and have been checking daily to try to get a 3 bedroom in St. Kitts.
> 
> I have yet to see ANY availability in St. Kitts for the whole year.   Not one friggin week - nothing!   I see moderate availability in Aruba (I have been looking there, as a reference), but zero two bedroom or one bedroom units - all studios.  A few one bedrooms at La Cabana.
> 
> ...




So now you can keep looking daily but know that even if on owner deposits a 3 br May unit in St Kitts you may not have enough power to see it.  Marriott themselves dump unbooked inventory very late (by which time you should have no problem seeing it in flex) as in the last 2 -3 weeks or less.  But at least you are confirmed into the 2 br and if you see something else in the mean time you can grab it and if a last minute upgrade becomes available you can get that too.

You may also want to post on the Sightings board so that if anyone sees a 3 br for your dates, you can get a PM from another TUG member letting you know it is there.


----------



## Wally3433 (Jan 31, 2014)

Saintsfanfl said:


> I have to disagree wholeheartedly. Your deposit does exist but it belongs to II. It exists just as much as the moment right after your deposit was confirmed. Whether you exchange one time or one hundred times doesn't change the value of what you gave to II. That deposit trading power is completely locked in and remains with every single retrade. I know this for a fact. They by no means value the retrade like an AC.



Disagree - the value should change - into exactly what I am going to relinquish, which is a Two Bedroom St. Kitts week in May.   My deposit does NOT belong to II - it's gone and is in someone else's possession now.  Your view is the way Interval looks at it, which I completely disagree with.  I also do not like the fact that nowhere in the Eplus button did it spell this information out that you tell me is a fact.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 31, 2014)

Wally3433 said:


> Disagree - the value should change - into exactly what I am going to relinquish, which is a Two Bedroom St. Kitts week in May.   My deposit does NOT belong to II - it's gone and is in someone else's possession now.  Your view is the way Interval looks at it, which I completely disagree with.  I also do not like the fact that nowhere in the Eplus button did it spell this information out that you tell me is a fact.



I don't argue with the non-disclosures on the intricacies of E-Plus. I have the same issues and took them up with II to no avail. I had to figure out all the quirks on my own.

As far as your deposit goes, it legally belongs to II. If you had read the T&C's of your membership it spells it out. It does not belong to anyone else. They basically become like a renter of the II owned reservation and are subject to all the terms and conditions. All members agree to this so whether someone disagrees with it or not, it's in the contract and therefore the way it is.

If everyone could increase power with retrades do you know what would happen? There would be absolutely no prime inventory left. It would be like buying good seats at a Lady Gaga concert. All gone in 3 minutes. It wouldn't make any sense and members would drop like flies in favor of an exchange company that offered a benefit. It is difficult to find great inventory as it is and that is with holding something valuable.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 31, 2014)

Wally3433 said:


> Disagree - the value should change - into exactly what I am going to relinquish, which is a Two Bedroom St. Kitts week in May.   My deposit does NOT belong to II - it's gone and is in someone else's possession now.  Your view is the way Interval looks at it, which I completely disagree with.  I also do not like the fact that nowhere in the Eplus button did it spell this information out that you tell me is a fact.



Consider this. You were able to trade in to the 2BR because the initial week you deposited had the same amount or more trade power than the 2BR that you got. So the 2BR really shouldn't have more trade power than the initial 1BR or studio you gave up, it should have less.

If the 2BR had more trade power, you really shouldn't have been able to trade in to it in the first place.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Feb 1, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> Consider this. You were able to trade in to the 2BR because the initial week you deposited had the same amount or more trade power than the 2BR that you got. So the 2BR really shouldn't have more trade power than the initial 1BR or studio you gave up, it should have less.
> 
> If the 2BR had more trade power, you really shouldn't have been able to trade in to it in the first place.



That is logical but II's programming is sometimes illogical. For example you can almost always trade a 1BR Marriott for a 2BR checking in the same day 12 months out. Apparently there is at least some level of leeway in trading for a higher power unit but to repeat the process with subsequent retrades would be detrimental.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 1, 2014)

Saintsfanfl said:


> That is logical but II's programming is sometimes illogical. For example you can almost always trade a 1BR Marriott for a 2BR checking in the same day 12 months out. Apparently there is at least some level of leeway in trading for a higher power unit but to repeat the process with subsequent retrades would be detrimental.



Perhaps they actually have two trading values tied to any given week/unit/deposit? One trading value for trading in and another number the depositor gets when trading out. The trading out value would be higher than the trading in value.

On the surface it appears that they use some type of system like this. It would explain why a studio can trade in to a 1BR and a 1BR can trade in to a 2BR but the studio can't trade in to the 2BR.


----------



## Beefnot (Feb 1, 2014)

Wally3433 said:


> Disagree - the value should change - into exactly what I am going to relinquish, which is a Two Bedroom St. Kitts week in May. My deposit does NOT belong to II - it's gone and is in someone else's possession now. Your view is the way Interval looks at it, which I completely disagree with. I also do not like the fact that nowhere in the Eplus button did it spell this information out that you tell me is a fact.



If you sit and meditate on the notion that paying a mere $49 should be able to supercharge your exchanges in serial fashion until you end up with an exchange of exponentially more value than the power of the original deposit, you will probably realize that it makes zero business sense, both financially and as a viable business model.  But you will recognize that paying a mere $49 for the privilege of retrading three times for better options relative to the trading power of your original deposit or for different dates as your needs or whims change, is pretty decent.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 1, 2014)

Beefnot said:


> If you sit and meditate on the notion that paying a mere $49 should be able to supercharge your exchanges in serial fashion until you end up with an exchange of exponentially more value than the power of the original deposit, you will probably realize that it makes zero business sense, both financially and as a viable business model.  But you will recognize that paying a mere $49 for the privilege of retrading three times for better options relative to the trading power of your original deposit or for different dates as your needs or whims change, is pretty decent.



I would agree. If it were to use the trade power of the week confirmed in to, then if you saw a 3BR Crystal Shores out there, you could use a studio to exchange in to a 1BR somewhere, use that 1BR to exchange in to a 2BR somewhere, then use that 2BR to exchange in to a 3BR somewhere and then you that 3BR to exchange in to Crystal Shores. Four trades in total which is what EPlus does. You get the initial one and 3 additional. This would ravage the system of prime weeks and make it so you only had to buy an el cheapo studio somewhere to get super prime inventory.

EPlus is really a discounted exchange fee. II gets an extra $49 out of it for really no additional costs. There is also probably a lot of people that pay the $49 and never do another re-trade. So it is almost pure profit.


----------



## egg1701 (Feb 1, 2014)

I have been with RCI for almost five years and just finding this out.  If I bank a 2- one bedroom unit I get 25 credits.   13+12=25  If I bank a 2 bedroom I get 16. Doesn't make sense or sound right.  But I know the reason.  The RCI crooks want you to pay two exchange fees if you want a 2 bedroom lockoff.  In  their defense they probably say you get more credit this way and can book better and more popular resorts.  The longer I stay with RCI the more I am hating them.  I do not have Interval travel with Mizner Place.


----------



## Wally3433 (Feb 1, 2014)

I completely understand II business plan - I get it.  Fundamentally though, the term "trade" implies means you are exchanging one thing for another.  Let's say there were only three people on Earth:

Person A:  Me, who has a 2 BR St. Kitts Week in May 2014.
Person B:  Eli Manning, because he had such a bad year, traded for, occupied and used my 1 BR week in Aruba three weeks ago.
Person C:  Peyton Manning, who now has to relinquish his 3 BR in St. Kitts for next week because his is in the Super Bowl.

Peyton wants to trade his 3 BR unit in St. Kitts.  Who is he going to trade with?


----------



## Beefnot (Feb 1, 2014)

Wally3433 said:


> I completely understand II business plan - I get it.  Fundamentally though, the term "trade" implies means you are exchanging one thing for another.  Let's say there were only three people on Earth:
> 
> Person A:  Me, who has a 2 BR St. Kitts Week in May 2014.
> Person B:  Eli Manning, because he had such a bad year, traded for, occupied and used my 1 BR week in Aruba three weeks ago.
> ...



Now let's say there are 3 million people on earth...


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Feb 2, 2014)

Wally3433 said:


> I completely understand II business plan - I get it.  Fundamentally though, the term "trade" implies means you are exchanging one thing for another.  Let's say there were only three people on Earth:
> 
> Person A:  Me, who has a 2 BR St. Kitts Week in May 2014.
> Person B:  Eli Manning, because he had such a bad year, traded for, occupied and used my 1 BR week in Aruba three weeks ago.
> ...



Strange but interesting analogy. First, where is Eli's unit? Is the 2BR St Kitts his? If so your scenario is a perfect example of why your argument cannot exist. Nobody holding a larger unit wants to downsize. Eli willingly went from a 2BR to a 1BR and now Peyton is expected to be happy going from a 3BR to a 2BR? Somehow it is fair for you to go from a 1BR to a 3BR at their expense? They are going to cry foul for sure. If you say they have no choice because there are only 3 deposits on earth then they are at least going to demand monetary compensation to balance the value. That compensation is going to be considerably more than the II add-on fee of $49.


----------



## Wally3433 (Feb 4, 2014)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Strange but interesting analogy. First, where is Eli's unit? Is the 2BR St Kitts his? If so your scenario is a perfect example of why your argument cannot exist. Nobody holding a larger unit wants to downsize. Eli willingly went from a 2BR to a 1BR and now Peyton is expected to be happy going from a 3BR to a 2BR? Somehow it is fair for you to go from a 1BR to a 3BR at their expense? They are going to cry foul for sure. If you say they have no choice because there are only 3 deposits on earth then they are at least going to demand monetary compensation to balance the value. That compensation is going to be considerably more than the II add-on fee of $49.



Sorry, but I cannot simplify it any further for you.  I will just have to agree to disagree.


----------



## Wally3433 (Feb 4, 2014)

Twice in the last three days, St. Kitt's has shown up on the radar in my quest to "upgrade" from a 2 BR unit to a 3 BR unit, on the same exact dates in May.

I saw a 2 BR for this week in St. Kitts, and another 2 BR for St. Kitts next week that was sitting there three minutes ago.

I guess this shows promise, but now that you guys tell me that the "RE TRADE" button is using the value of my originally relinquished unit, I have zero reason to believe I will get a 3 BR unit. 

By habit though, I will go through the idiotic 12 clicks of mystery and intrigue (aka E Plus) at least three times a day on the Interval website.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Feb 4, 2014)

I still think you definitely have a shot. The closer you get to check-in the less trade power you need to pull the exchange.


----------



## Beefnot (Feb 4, 2014)

Saintsfanfl said:


> I still think you definitely have a shot. The closer you get to check-in the less trade power you need to pull the exchange.


 
Kudos to you  Saintsfanfl, you are a patient, even-tempered individual.


----------



## Wally3433 (Feb 5, 2014)

Saintsfanfl said:


> I still think you definitely have a shot. The closer you get to check-in the less trade power you need to pull the exchange.


Hoping that theory works!


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Feb 5, 2014)

Wally3433 said:


> Hoping that theory works!



It comes a point where it's not a matter of "can", but whether it exists and you are there to grab it at the same time.

The constant checking is both tedious and ridiculous. The best time to check is between 2:30 and 4:30 AM Eastern Time. Canceled or deposited units will wait for the nightly queue and if there is no match it will go to instant inventory. I have even noticed units popping up either right before or during the match processing. I think it is glitchy where you can sometimes grab a unit even though there is a list waiting to take it. I know for sure that my last 5 cancellations or retrades waited for the nightly queue.


----------



## Wally3433 (Feb 5, 2014)

Saintsfanfl said:


> It comes a point where it's not a matter of "can", but whether it exists and you are there to grab it at the same time.
> 
> The constant checking is both tedious and ridiculous. The best time to check is between 2:30 and 4:30 AM Eastern Time. Canceled or deposited units will wait for the nightly queue and if there is no match it will go to instant inventory. I have even noticed units popping up either right before or during the match processing. I think it is glitchy where you can sometimes grab a unit even though there is a list waiting to take it. I know for sure that my last 5 cancellations or retrades waited for the nightly queue.



Setting my alarm clock now - wife not gonna be happy.


----------



## Wally3433 (Feb 28, 2014)

Saintsfanfl said:


> It comes a point where it's not a matter of "can", but whether it exists and you are there to grab it at the same time.
> 
> The constant checking is both tedious and ridiculous. The best time to check is between 2:30 and 4:30 AM Eastern Time. Canceled or deposited units will wait for the nightly queue and if there is no match it will go to instant inventory. I have even noticed units popping up either right before or during the match processing. I think it is glitchy where you can sometimes grab a unit even though there is a list waiting to take it. I know for sure that my last 5 cancellations or retrades waited for the nightly queue.



Have been following Saintsfanfl advice ever since it was given.  After checking everyday about 15 times per day, we finally got our wish....completed an EPlus Retrade this morning - swapping a St. Kitts 2 Bedroom for a St. Kitts 3 Bedroom on the same dates in May.  (Original trade was an Aruba Surf Club 1 Bedrroom for the SKB 2 Bed).  We are thrilled to say the least.  My faith in the EPlus system has been restored!

Now, I have to start worrying about which building I can wiggle my way into!

Thanks Saintsfanfl!


----------



## disneymom1 (Mar 8, 2014)

Traded my Marriott Manor Club platinum studio for a 2 bedroom at Marriott Sabal Palms in Orlando in May.  Used EPlus and retraded for a 2 bedroom at Marriott Cypress Harbour.  Did a 2nd retrade for a 2 bedroom at Marriott Lakeshore Reserve when Marriott did a bulk deposit.  I am totally happy I paid the $49!!!
I will keep rechecking to see if a 3 bedroom becomes available at Lakeshore, but I seriously doubt it.


----------



## Wally3433 (Mar 9, 2014)

Nice work Disney.  Here's hoping you find a three bedroom.  At least we can confirm that they are not withholding inventory for EPlus traders, based on our retrades.


----------



## Ron98GT (Apr 1, 2014)

Wally3433 said:


> Have been following Saintsfanfl advice ever since it was given.  After checking everyday about 15 times per day, we finally got our wish....completed an EPlus Retrade this morning - swapping a St. Kitts 2 Bedroom for a St. Kitts 3 Bedroom on the same dates in May.  (Original trade was an Aruba Surf Club 1 Bedrroom for the SKB 2 Bed).  We are thrilled to say the least.  My faith in the EPlus system has been restored!
> 
> Now, I have to start worrying about which building I can wiggle my way into!
> 
> Thanks Saintsfanfl!


Curious, On what day of the week and at what time of day did you get the Retrade?


----------



## Wally3433 (Apr 1, 2014)

Friday at 5:30 a.m.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Apr 1, 2014)

In my experience for quite a few weeks in a row the inventory is popping up between 5:00am and 7:00am ET and it happens daily. That is a rough window because not all the inventory shows up at one time. Inventory from cancellations as well as developer deposits  both seem to hit during that time in the morning although the developer deposits are if and what day.


----------



## Ron98GT (Apr 2, 2014)

Wally3433 said:


> Friday at 5:30 a.m.






Saintsfanfl said:


> In my experience for quite a few weeks in a row the inventory is popping up between 5:00am and 7:00am ET and it happens daily. That is a rough window because not all the inventory shows up at one time. Inventory from cancellations as well as developer deposits  both seem to hit during that time in the morning although the developer deposits are if and what day.



Ouch. You guys are killing me.  I'm on the West Coast.  That's between  2am and 4am


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Apr 2, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> Ouch. You guys are killing me.  I'm on the West Coast.  That's between  2am and 4am



I feel for you. A request is the way to go but for instant exchangers it is a rough schedule because the best stuff is gone fairly quick.


----------

